# Fold and Go Storage Deck



## zwenthe (Apr 18, 2006)

Don't know if anyone out there has any use for these but when I was at sears last night I noticed they had them on closeout. I picked one up for 16.97 reg. 79.99. I figured I could find some use. Maybe to move stuff around without getting out the lawn cart.

Just thought I'd share....


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up on this. could you post a picture of it?

Andy


----------

